# bfp at 8dpo!!!



## mummyandttc

hellllloooo!! 
everyone dreams of writiing in this section so i hope all your girls get to do it very soon!!
i got mine yesterday morning! it was FMU but still very faint but i knew that it was definately it!! i took a pic but you just couldnt see it on the pic. later on at about 4.30pm i took another test ( all first responce) and it was noticable darker and you could see this one when i took a photo. and this morning i took another(9dpo) and it was a little darker again......so i feel i can announce that i'm pregnant! just can't believe i got it so noticable so early!!
:happydance::happydance:

heres the photos....first one 8dpo second one 9dpo

good luck gettin yours girls 
:hug:
 



Attached Files:







bfp 027.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 433









bfpagain 008.jpg
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 480


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Thats awesome!! And how cool that it is so early in your cycle! Your 2ww was only a 1ww! LOL! Congrats! :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## CrystalBell

Wowo Mummyandttc huge Congrats!!!!!!!! Sooo happy for you Honey!!. Have a wonderful 9 months and a healthy and happy baby!


----------



## mummyandttc

CrystalBell said:


> Wowo Mummyandttc huge Congrats!!!!!!!! Sooo happy for you Honey!!. Have a wonderful 9 months and a healthy and happy baby!

thank you babe!!!!!!

:hug::hug:


----------



## honeybuns72

Hello me again.....:blush: I'm having a bad case of deja vu now honey as I'm sure I've posted this to you once.....:dohh:.....:rofl::rofl:

:wohoo::wohoo::baby::wohoo::wohoo:



xxxxx


----------



## mummyandttc

honeybuns72 said:


> Hello me again.....:blush: I'm having a bad case of deja vu now honey as I'm sure I've posted this to you once.....:dohh:.....:rofl::rofl:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::baby::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
ohh your funny!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
oh oh oh ive not used this thing yet..........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::loopy:


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations! Lovely early lines! xxx


----------



## Jessa

That's early! Great lines though! Congrats!


----------



## natasja32

Oh wow....congrats sweetheart. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

nice lines. congratulations hun see u over the dark side lol. :hugs: hope u have a happy and healthy 8 months :) I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too. :)


----------



## emie

:happydance::bfp::happydance: woohoo go girl 8dpo


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!!! That is excellent news and at only 8 days po as well - that is brilliant!

xxx


----------



## AutumnRose

congrats:D


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats on your BFP!!! xxx


----------



## Kota

Congratulations! Nice early lines there,


----------



## mummyandttc

Sparklebaby said:


> nice lines. congratulations hun see u over the dark side lol. :hugs: hope u have a happy and healthy 8 months :) I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too. :)

hehe thank you lovely!! think my due date will be 31st january hehe

congratulations to you too!! :happydance::happydance:
xxxx


----------



## mummyandttc

thank you everyone for your congrats :)

arrrggghhhhhhh 

xxxxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats on your bfp!! :)


----------



## willbamom1day

congratulations


----------



## cutie4evr01

Wow congrats!!


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## minnie83

congratulations!!!


----------



## mummyandttc

Thank you everyone !! 
xx


----------



## lissaloo

congrats hun you must be over the moon x


----------



## sheba

congrats hunni xx


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xxx


----------



## MsLesley

mummyandttc said:


> hellllloooo!!
> everyone dreams of writiing in this section so i hope all your girls get to do it very soon!!
> i got mine yesterday morning! it was FMU but still very faint but i knew that it was definately it!! i took a pic but you just couldnt see it on the pic. later on at about 4.30pm i took another test ( all first responce) and it was noticable darker and you could see this one when i took a photo. and this morning i took another(9dpo) and it was a little darker again......so i feel i can announce that i'm pregnant! just can't believe i got it so noticable so early!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> heres the photos....first one 8dpo second one 9dpo
> 
> good luck gettin yours girls
> :hug:

That makes two of us!!! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months, and beyond!!! :happydance:


----------



## alice&bump

congrats xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: many congratulations xx


----------



## Mitsuko

:yipee::wohoo:

Congrats!


----------



## caz81

congratulations xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations


----------



## todteach

:happydance:congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congrats x x


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations on your :bfp: . And I would like to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!

:hug:


----------



## tinkerbell82

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats!


----------



## papi1198

Me: Don't ovulate on my own.
DH: Low Sperm Count and Motility

2009 Two failed IUI, 50mg clomid, ovidrel trigger with husbands sperm:sad1
April 2010 Laproscopy/Hysteroscopy to open right fallopian tube

10/27/2010 Donor IUI, 50 mg clomid, ovidrel trigger
28 mm follie, 12 mm uterine lining
BFN after ovidrel trigger 10/29/2010

2-5 dpiui light cramping, back pain
6 dpiui light pink spotting, cramping, brown watery discharge, tender breasts, fatigued, spotting stopped at noon
7 dpiui cramping, lower back pain, fatigue, tender breasts
8 dpiui cramping on and off, tender breasts, fatigued, very faint BFP on Equate Early Results


----------



## baby05

Awesome! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honey08

wow this is an old post:?


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxx


----------



## jules22

holy cow that is awesome!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

This post is from May 2009.


----------

